# Drop Spreaders for walks?



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

Who has suggestions? Reviews? Good or bad types? We need to get some drop spreaders for some properties this upcoming winter and are looking for suggestions on brands, reviews, what works, what doesn't, etc. Money isn't issue but our experience is that sometimes the more expensive ones aren't as good on the rotary end of things. Input is needed. Thanks for your help!


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

If money is no object.

http://www.epokena.com/products/view/index.php?section=30&page=103&


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

cretebaby;792945 said:


> If money is no object.
> 
> http://www.epokena.com/products/view/index.php?section=30&page=103&


1,000.00 plus for that one.

Get a rotary spreader and build some sides or put some sidewalk shoots on them so it throws it to the front only.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Screw the rotary junk. Epokes are the way to go. We've had them for 10 years, and still ticking. Just make sure their washed out and guys dont bounce them onto the ground when taking them off the truck. They're a bit heavy, but put as much product where you want it every time. They're worth every penny.


----------



## Cooter24 (Nov 13, 2007)

Lesco makes a nice 36" drop spreader. They also make the roto drop, which does both. I plan to purchase one of those for the drop spreader for sidewalks this year.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

JohnnyRoyale;792973 said:


> Screw the rotary junk. Epokes are the way to go. We've had them for 10 years, and still ticking. Just make sure their washed out and guys dont bounce them onto the ground when taking them off the truck. They're a bit heavy, but put as much product where you want it every time. They're worth every penny.


I agree, the Epoke is hands down the best drop spreader made.


----------



## bigearl (Jun 11, 2007)

What about the scotts spreader from Walmart ?


----------



## hardscaper (Oct 15, 2002)

*drop spreaders*

We use to run epokes but changed to hydromann's we have over 50 of them and they work very well but are heavy and the crews sometimes drop them off the back of the trucks. Buying five at a time we pay $950 each.


----------



## GTMN (Aug 15, 2009)

Why are these things so expensive? I'm sick of $300 rust piles but $1,000 is a lot of money to be putting towards a sidewalk crew!


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

I have 2 epoke. Look after it and you will have it until you retire. They are built very well. They need to be greased and washed. The will spread bulk and even chunks. I saved more in salt then the spreader costs in the first month.


----------



## kolkie05 (Jul 23, 2009)

Has anyone used buyers products? they seem to be about $200 on ebay.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

hardscaper;793070 said:


> We use to run epokes but changed to hydromann's we have over 50 of them and they work very well but are heavy and the crews sometimes drop them off the back of the trucks. Buying five at a time we pay $950 each.


Are they parked beside your 70 pushers?


----------



## GK Snow Removal (Aug 15, 2009)

use a nice Lesco spreader that would do the job


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

regarding the link to the epoke...am i reading it correctly, one load can span 3.7 miles? if so that's amazing !!!!! not sure any rotary could compete..as luck would have it i just bid a huge complex with most walks i have ever done
steve


----------



## towpro570 (Jul 23, 2009)

i use a walk behind spreaders from like tru value for grass seed cheap but works lol


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

towpro570;796479 said:


> i use a walk behind spreaders from like tru value for grass seed cheap but works lol


Likewise... My guys wont even touch the fancy $400+ stainless meyer spreader. They prefer the cheap lightweight ones they can easily handle. The cheapos with a few mods work great, and cost next to nothing. I buy 1 year old loaners from a local hardware store for $15 each... I can replace one 67 times for the cost of an epoke...


----------



## GK Snow Removal (Aug 15, 2009)

wow 3.7 miles


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Probably correct on the lowest setting-our guys never use the lowest setting. Ya you could replace it with 67 other pieces of crap but is it really worth the aggravation? This spreader lays salt or whatever down where you want it when you want it with no problem, or over spreading (as in broadcast spreaders) and as long as they're washed out everytime after use will cause you no grief whatsoever. 

I've learned (from exp) and been taught (by listening to others) that something of quality usually comes at a higher initial price and trial and error will cost you more in the long term. You decide what you want to do or buy.


----------

